# FORD L8000 Single Axle - Plow/Wing/Sander



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ex-City Plow truck - SUPER LOW MILES 68,xxxx!!!! Barn Shed Kept!!!
Bought it from local truck dealer 3 years ago and only put about 1,000mi on it, it was a dedicated plow truck used for nothing else.

Last October had the same dealer do over $3K in work - Safety/Mechanical inspection, Brake inspection, Hydraulic system inspect, all new batteries, new alternator, replace accelerator pedal assembly (rusted out), repair heater control switch and few other minor issues were fixed. Have records.

More extras done last October:
*4 new (recaps) drive tires - Michelin XDN2 with only 100 miles on them. 
*Electric under tailgate sander. less than 15T ran thru it. Also comes with hydraulic undertail gate sander.
*Rigid Industry LED lighting all the way around w/20" light bar on top of cab. Dually HD series. 
*Box Vibrator installed by Crysteel Truck Equipment

EXCELLENT SHAPE. RUNS GREAT. Has current plates/tabs. I'm looking to get $27,500 obo. PM me with your contact info and I'll get back to you.































1994 FORD L8000

8.3L Cummins Engine, 275 HP, Diesel
Allison Automatic MD-3060P w/OD 
Spring Suspension
Air Brakes
12,080 Front Axle Lbs, 21,200 Rear Axle Lbs - 33,280 GVW
Rockwell RS-23-160-6.14 with Wheel Lock
12' Reversable, 10' Front Mount Wing, 8" TailGate Sander
10' Box 
Oil pan heater
VIN: 1FDYK82E8RVA01994


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks to be in great shape.

Bump


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the bump, Mark. TTT


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Still For sale...TTT


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Bump....No one interested?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Price has been reduced to $24,500. Can be seen anytime Monday thru Friday between 7am-5pm at Crysteel Truck Equipment in Fridley, MN.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

TTT - Snow is here!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

TTT - Super Clean. Ready to work!


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful truck. I hope it's available next season. I'd be interested in it for sure.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

LR3 said:


> Beautiful truck. I hope it's available next season. I'd be interested in it for sure.


If it is I'll let know!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have zero need for that truck, but DAYUM she's purty. Free bump.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

LR3 said:


> Beautiful truck. I hope it's available next season. I'd be interested in it for sure.


Truck is still available! Price reduced $25,000


----------

